# Planters Peanut Jar Rare?



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked this one up today at an estate sale, I couldnt resist it, it is about 4.5" tall and 3" wide base. The base is made so the jar can stand straight up or tilted. It looks like it might be from the 40s, has anyone seen one like this and does it have any value other than the 4.00 I paid for it.  Thanks for any info.....Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2010)

tilted


----------



## jskirk (Jul 2, 2010)

tilted


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 19, 2010)

Actually this is a hotdog relish jar(mustard and pickle).i have 2 in my collection,they have different facial expressions.I will see iif I can dig up the info


----------



## towhead (Sep 21, 2010)

.


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2010)

cool bottle, ive dug those in late 30-40s  dumps, some have lids that say hot dog relish, but ive seen em with shaker lids , metal lids,aluminum lids, so who knows, i think i read somewhere that they were used for candy also,   we need to see one with a label! as far as i know theres 4 diff faces..............


----------



## sloughduck (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow got to find the other faces for the mustarsd collection


> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> cool bottle, ive dug those in late 30-40sÂ  dumps, some have lids that say hot dog relish, but ive seen em with shaker lids , metal lids,aluminum lids, so who knows, i think i read somewhere that they wereÂ used for candyÂ also,Â Â  we need to see one with a label! as far as i know theres 4 diff faces..............


----------



## madman (Oct 3, 2010)

hey sloughduck heres all 4 ive dug  wonder if theres more?................


----------

